# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Φλωροκάναρο Θηλυκό ή Αρσενικό;

## Nickos492

Καλησπέρα σας και καλώς σας βρήκα,,Νίκος από Θεσσαλονίκη..Σήμερα γράφτηκα στο φόρουμ μιας και έχω 2 φλωράκια αρσενικά τα τελευταία 4 χρόνια.
Οταν με δώσανε τους φλώρους ήταν νεογέννητοι και είχανε στα πόδια μαύρα βραχιολάκια..Κατά καιρούς στο μπαλκόνι βρίσκω αρκετά πουλάκια είτε καρδερίνες είτε φλώρους είτε σκαθιά μιας και είναι πέρασμα ολημερίς.Προχθές 'ομως είχα εναν επισκέπτη ο οποιός πέρα ότι ήταν ήρεμος κάθισε μέχρι και να τον πιάσω φαινόταν αδ'υναμο και μικρό.Βρήκα κλουβάκι την ίδια μέρα και τον τοποθέτησα μέσα και πέρα απτις τροφές που χρησιμοποιώ για τους φλώρους το έβαλα και αυγοτροφή.Στο πόδι του φέρνει ένα κόκκινο βραχιολάκι δεν γνωρίζω αν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο.Μοιάζει πολύ τους φλώρους μιας και κάνει λίγο απτον μακαρά τους κοφτά αλλά κάνει και του ουίτ απο καναρίνι.Παρακάτω σας παραθέτω 2 φωτογραφίες που ίσως σας βοηθήσουν να με πείτε αν είναι φλωροκάναρο η φλώρος και ίσως αν μπορείτε να με προσδιορίσετε και το φύλο του.http://prntscr.com/kafnic,http://prntscr.com/kafo6y

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς ήλθες Νίκο .

----------


## MacGyver

Το δακτυλίδι στο ποδι του σημαίνει οτι είναι φετινό πουλάκι  (κόκκινο χρώμα) και από τον κωδικό μπορείς να βρεις τον κάτοχο του...

----------

